# [ÉCRAN] 4K ou UWQHD ?



## harfateh121 (17 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour Smile,

Actuellement sur 2 écrans Full HD de 23" et 24", j'aimerai changer pour un écran 4K ou UWQHD.

Evidemment cela nécessiterait de refaire une config quasi-complète et je pense que cela se fera plutôt vers septembre / octobre avec la sortie des nouvelles cartes graphiques des verts et des rouges. Il ne s'agit pas (encore) d'une demande de config ou d'upgrade mais plutôt de solliciter votre avis et expérience sur ce genre de matériel.

Utilisation : Bureautique, Web, Multimédia, Jeux vidéos (récents : Red Dead Redemption 2, Witcher 3, ARK Survival Evolved...)

D'un côté je me dis que la finesse d'affichage d'un écran 4K doit être très satisfaisante, sachant que j'aime beaucoup les jeux d'aventure, open-world, où le réalisme des paysages ajoute vraiment quelque chose.

D'un autre côté je me dis qu'un écran UWQHD incurvé promet aussi un beau degré d'immersion et en plus je pourrai viser un taux de rafraîchissement à + de 100Hz sachant qu'il y a quelques millions de pixels en moins à calculer par rapport au 4K

J'avoue que mon message a aussi été motivé par l'apparition d'un deal intéressant sur un écran UWQHD d'une marque qui m'était inconnue "Fox Spirit", qui serait une marque LDLC utilisant des dalles Samsung. En tout cas le prix est ultra intéressant :









						Critique complète de ecran pc gamer acer nitro vg220qbmiix
					

L'Acer vg220qbmiix est un bon moniteur IPS 22 ", avec une résolution de 1080p et un taux de rafraîchissement de 75 Hz. Il a un excellent faible décalage



					meilleurdumoniteur.fr
				



Pour 306€ on a une dalle VA de 3440 x 1440p à 100Hz, 4ms en 34".

Il est également compatible FreeSync, j'aurai préféré GSync mais peut être que AMD arrivera à se démarquer sur le haut de gamme, et il me semble que certaines cartes Nvidia peuvent être compatible FreeSync sur certains écrans ?

Malheureusement à part quelques vidéos youtubes, je n'arrive pas à trouver un test un peu approfondi de cet écran...

Peut-on estimer les besoins en ressources équivalent entre UWQHD >100hz et 4K 60Hz ?

Y'a t-il des sorties prévues sur ces types d'écrans à venir ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## ericse (17 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Pour répondre simplement :

Utilisation : Bureautique, Web, Multimédia -> 27" 4K
Utilisation : Jeux vidéos (récents : Red Dead Redemption 2, Witcher 3, ARK Survival Evolved...) -> UWQHD
Donc prends les 2  (ou choisit l'utilisation la plus importante pour toi...)


----------

